# Ivitamins and Balkan



## crazykillen (May 6, 2009)

Guys not getting much for answers here in a previous post.. Got Equipoise and Test Prop as well as ANavar here from Ivitamins.  All from BP obviously.. Any other issues here with these product for others...  Getting very swollen from injections here have just finished 2nd full week here running the Prop 100mg EOD, EQ 500mg/week and ANavar 50mg/day and no strength increases at all.  Anybody got any answers here to this????


----------



## manatwork (May 6, 2009)

dont know what to tell u man?? u should 2 weeks in be noticing some size and strength, mayb not dramatic but i would of of thought a bit by now.... 

 Is it ur first cycle? cause what i found out: some say a higher dose might be needed if uv run it before?? hows ur nutrition/training program?

Is the swelling painful/ does it last for long? could be high BA in the gear and are u using multiple sites for injection?

But ivitamins website has a real resemblance to alinshop! same cycles prices and products, not sure if its a sister company? maybe someone else knows??

Will wait to see if anyone knows if there is a cross over between the two before i comment on the gear!

I have used BP EQ before at a higher dose than ur using and didnt really get the results i would hope for either, doesnt really help u much bro soz.


----------



## crazykillen (May 6, 2009)

Yeah that's what I thought bro...  Is a direct source from this site so I'd like to hear some comments from some of the mod's here....  Is my second cycle ever so should be seeing something for sure by now.  Nutrition wise and training is no issue, as I am a nutritionist...lol.  ANything comments here from some of the veterans??


----------



## rottsnhell (May 6, 2009)

yu should def feel the prop and anavar, maybe not much size but yu should be going up on yur lifts. i never used BP so cant help much there.


----------



## crazykillen (May 6, 2009)

Thanks rottsnhell any way you know how to get in touch with some of the moderators here??  been reading alot of no so good stuff here over past couple days about BP/Alin/Ivitamins....Like to hear their take on this, very worried about bunk gear..


----------



## mgkc155 (May 8, 2009)

ivitamins and alinshop are the same


----------



## *dAME* (May 8, 2009)

mgkc155 said:


> ivitamins and alinshop are the same



^ yep^


----------



## mac762339 (May 9, 2009)

Used anavar from Ivitamin last summer and loved it!I did not see strength gains until about week 4 but got hard as nails starting my second week.Have gotten Turinabol from Alin and was for sure the real deal.


----------



## *dAME* (May 9, 2009)

mac762339 said:


> Used anavar from Ivitamin last summer and loved it!I did not see strength gains until about week 4 but got hard as nails starting my second week.Have gotten Turinabol from Alin and was for sure the real deal.



Im glad it worked for ya! things changed since last summer. U from alinboard bro? just a question.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2009)

Alin is good to go. I can't even remember everything I have used from him. I got stealth sachets and had no complaints whatsoever. I used Test C and Deca. I have used another few things... defo clomid and nolva too. There is alot of stuff written online but well not gonna go into all of that. I would say just carry on and I am sure you will be made up eventually. Just adding I am in no way associated with Alin... just a pleased customer.


----------



## rottsnhell (May 10, 2009)

*dAME* said:


> Im glad it worked for ya! things changed since last summer. U from alinboard bro? just a question.



mac76 is a good bro on this board. dont come here and question him. His thoughts are well respected.


----------



## *dAME* (May 10, 2009)

rottsnhell said:


> mac76 is a good bro on this board. dont come here and question him. His thoughts are well respected.



oh shit look at this, now a member cant speack out hu, trust me i dont need this FrickN shit, Im here to help,and be help by other's if nobody wants it then Piss off!
Alin dont Post in the threads he suppost to so wut the hell was i gona think?
Since when the hell did the juice world become a lovefest. dont question me.


----------



## mac762339 (May 10, 2009)

Look Im just a guy that comes to this board looking for advice and information. I am mearlly a patrant of both Alin and IVitamin. As I stated last summer I got Anavar from IVitamin and had good results. And in December got Tbol from Alin and did not use it myself but know the person that did did well. I am not associated with anyone.I have posted a thread on this board myself asking Alin or an Ivitamin rep to post some responces to bad press. I did that because I was a satisfied customer and would hate to see them loose buisness over hear say. If you have been slighted that sucks but anybody can say anything so its hard to determine the bullshit from legit gripes.


----------



## mgkc155 (May 10, 2009)

i agree,people can come on here and say a sponsor is great or that sponsor sucks-you have to gather all the info and make a judgement-i personally used ivitamins 10 mg balkan dball and had great results-just as good as any other dball i used in the past-as for CRAZYKILLEN,i know you said it is only your second cycle and you are only 2 weeks in-i would give it a little more time-you cant expect crazy strength gains in 2 weeks-remember,everybodys different and everybody responds differently.dont worry,i am sure the stuff you got is legit if you got it from ivitamins-they are an established source that advertises on several message boards,they have no reason to screw anybody


----------



## manatwork (May 11, 2009)

i ve used alin over the years and been happy, just not this time.......mine isnt bullshit its a geniun gripe, that just seems to be bein ignored,esspecially by alin,,,,,look at the pics i posted


----------

